# Ecdysterone and methoxy 7 stack



## Sauron (May 3, 2002)

Anybody stacking ecdysterone and methoxy 7? 

I came across it on bodybuilding.com and got some.

I started about two weeks ago. It could be imaginary but I feel I've gained strength and size and 2 lbs. 

I'm curious to see if any others have received similar results.


----------



## Xeldrine (May 27, 2002)

Well, I can't tell you much, but most pro's say that Methoxy doesn't work


----------



## Xeldrine (May 27, 2002)

Or maybe there wrong.....


----------



## Sauron (May 28, 2002)

Thanks,
I went to AST's site and they had some medical info on its effectiveness and said its all hype. Its probably all in my head but I did feel like I made gains (4 lbs in 4 weeks).


----------



## repoj (May 30, 2002)

*Methoxy-good-bad?*

 I'v been training for quite some time and have had the opportunity to train under some of the best in the sport. I'v known of about a small handfull of guys whom all say that Methoxy gave them MASSIVE gains in mass. Within two weeks, one guy gained about 7 pounds of muscle and kept about five after getting a bad flue some weeks later, so it stayed hard and strong according to him.  Though I haven't tried it myself, is't not for everybody. I can submit a websight for anyone interested in knowing more, just e-mail me and I'll be happy to oblige!!


----------



## Tank316 (May 31, 2002)

through the years i have been the one to jump on the bandwagon of trying out supps.i suppose i can give this stuff a shot for a couple of months.


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

Tank, I don't think I would waste my money!!


----------



## Tank316 (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Tank, I don't think I would waste my money!!


i know, i've pissed away alot of cash through the years trying out all the snake oils, but then i'd know for sure.hell, its only money


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

You sound just like me! But after awhile you get tired of getting ripped off!


----------



## Tank316 (May 31, 2002)

a huge lab rat i am.but this is my only hobby so what the hell.


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

Well you have lots more training under your belt too!!


----------



## Tank316 (May 31, 2002)

i have a friend who races stock cars, that is a money spending hobby.


----------



## repoj (May 31, 2002)

Dear TANK, I just want it to be said that in the years that I have started my bodybuilding lifestyle, that I have been tempted by -neer steroids- out on the market. Never once however have I desired to try the real thing, dg806 is exactly right, it isn't how much you lift it's how you lift!! When I was training with a former MR. Oregon, he always gave it to me straight, I'v tried pro hormone delivery systems and all they do is give me a 2 to 3 hour testosterone spike throughout my workout, but even then you can't use it for extended periods of time. Always remeber pal, hardcore is the best way. Overall never cheat yourself of your natural accomplishments, strive to do your best roid free. You'll  feal stronger just knowing YOU surpassed your goals, NOT the stuff.


----------



## bludevil (May 31, 2002)

I tried this stack and it didn't do anything for me. A lot of money down the drain...


----------



## Tank316 (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by repoj *_
> Dear TANK, I just want it to be said that in the years that I have started my bodybuilding lifestyle, that I have been tempted by -neer steroids- out on the market. Never once however have I desired to try the real thing, dg806 is exactly right, it isn't how much you lift it's how you lift!! When I was training with a former MR. Oregon, he always gave it to me straight, I'v tried pro hormone delivery systems and all they do is give me a 2 to 3 hour testosterone spike throughout my workout, but even then you can't use it for extended periods of time. Always remeber pal, hardcore is the best way. Overall never cheat yourself of your natural accomplishments, strive to do your best roid free. You'll  feal stronger just knowing YOU surpassed your goals, NOT the stuff.


i dont recall shitting in your oatmeal pal. i never said anything negative about pro hormes.and welcome to IM.p.s. introduce yourself first before jumping down some ones throat.


----------



## repoj (May 31, 2002)

Dear Tank, you need to take a fucking chill pill brother or lay off the test boosters. Obviously it's a bit difficult to express emotion over the IM, but my statement was NOT derogatory. I was simply stating that whatever you do in life always strive to do your best on your own, I don't know wher you got that I was jumping in your shit pal, I was just trying to help out our buddy there.    So relax, if you thought that I was out to show off I could come to your town and flex!! That was a joke if you couldn't tell  Anyways man were all here to train together, I'm along for the ride. I don't want enemies, by the way My name's Joe-Now that we've been properly introduced what say we be cool. I spot you, you spot me, bro's for life


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 1, 2002)

express you emotions all you want, and  welcome.you came across in an odd way thats all. and as far as ''test boosters'' sorry cant take any, my mom wont let me, nor will the INBF or the WNBF.i also know how to strive to do the best i can do.if i cant take a ''supp'' which test boosters are called, i try my best to read up on everything i can.some are junk others are good.everybody want that extra edge with out crossing that line.peace


----------



## nemodynamite (Jun 2, 2002)

I like the stuff.  Ecdysterone and Methoxy combined worked very well for me.  I was dieting down and I managed to keep much more muscle than usual.  

Let's face it people...there is always the next biggest thing.  However, I do think that this stuff has its merits.


----------



## the_menace (Jun 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> a huge lab rat i am.but this is my only hobby so what the hell.



And yes it is...and its a very good hobby to invest in.   A lot of people spend their money on nice wheels and all that.  Bodybuilding is about supplementation and its sometimes worth just trying a product.  If it works then its good and if not, then oh well at least you get a chance to try it and keep trying.


----------



## samat631 (Apr 4, 2004)

im gonna try ecdysterone soon too i think


----------



## David Tolson (Apr 6, 2004)

Jesus man. You just revived a two year old thread. At first I was wondering why they were talking about methoxy like it was something new, like they had been living in a cave or something.

Anyway, as far as these two supplements, you might want to give high-dose methoxy a try. I haven't seen good ecdy feedback from pretty much anyone. But multiple people have said that methoxy is noticeable at 1-2 g+.


----------



## billyzane1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I tried syntrax syntrobol for the last 2 weeks, after my M1t PCT was completed.

It did not do anything for me whatsoever.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 6, 2004)

Someone is searchin the archives


----------



## samat631 (Apr 7, 2004)

yea but i cant find methoxy at even close to 1 gram anywhere....


----------



## brodus (Apr 8, 2004)

Have you checked here?

www.beyond-a-century.com

5-METHYL-7-METHOXY-ISOFLAVONE is a nonsteroidal anabolic isoflavone, 3 times more potent than ipriflavone for increasing muscle & endurance, decreasing fat, and lowering cholesterol. It strongly inhibits catabolic effects of cortisol, and is said to inhibit estrogen production. Animal experiments show increased retention of nitrogen and important minerals, creating a large increase in growth rate in young animals, without any hormonal effects. Like ECD, methoxyisoflavone promotes muscle increase in adults when used with heavy resistance exercise, increased calorie and protein consumption, and sufficient rest. It promotes a leaner, more muscular body if caloric intake remains the same. 200-400mg, 2-3 x per day. Take with Bioperine and/or oil for enhanced absorption. Some are stacking with Ipriflavone, whey protein, and ECD. 20 grams, $16.50


----------

